
Amazon says police demands for customer data have gone up - markhall
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/30/amazon-police-data-demands/
======
ideals
_Amazon rejected 92% of the 177 overseas requests it received, turning over
partial user data in 10 cases and all requested data in four cases.

Amazon also said it received between 0 and 249 national security requests,
flat from previous reports._

